# *Vent Alert* I hate this, pregnant people and people with kids ~



## Sunschine (Jul 29, 2007)

Everyone around me is either pregnant or had there own children and as happy as I am for them, it is tainted and bitter sweet, as I wonder if that will ever by me and if so _when_? I have always had the feeling that I was broken, but this is one thing I would have been happy to be wrong about! What makes it worse as I am not underweight, overweight, stressed (well previously), too old, menopausal, etc so why dont I get periods, olvulate in order to get pregnant?! I dont want to end up a crazy lonely cat lady and I cant steal a kid, I wouldnt cope if I had to wear the shocking prison uniform!


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello there sunschine. sorry to hear you sounding down. I know what you mean about everyone around you having babies and being pregnant. at the moment one of my friends is about to have her twins any day and last week I went to a bbq of another friend and she´s 8wks preg.  Then found out the other day about someone else I know who has(accidently....) got pregnant at 45,she doesn´t get on with her dp so she says (but they must have got on a bit.....lol...) and doesn´t want another baby....It´s just not fair is it....
Have you had any tests to find out why you cannot get preg? We´ve done all the tests and still to no avail. But we are lucky enough to already have a dd who is 7, we would just love to have a sibling for her but it´s not to be, so we just have lots of pets..lol...No cats though....lol....just dogs, rabbit, hamster, fish and bird.
Hope you´re feeling better, take care, let me know how you´re going on with any tests or treatment. Good luck.
Luv Alwayssunny.x


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 19, 2007)

I totally, totally agree with everything you posted!!  _All_ my friends and family are pregnant, getting pregnant as we speak or have children. But I guess us lot who are trying don't tend to advertise it so we don't see how many other people around us are trying. I hate feeling like it's a race i'm always losing. This fertility lark sure is a tricky tricky thang...

Fingers crossed


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Sunschine  
WOW you really needed that vent  
sadly we have all at one time or another felt as you do now, Infertility is Unfair and without half the effort against all the good advice others complete the circle of life  while we face our bodies working against us, Hopefully by joining FF and having a place to escape to, you will start to feel more posative about where this road is taking you, and cope better when all around you "fall pregnant" 

Do you have any treatment planned or clinic appointments for tests/investigations  have you been offered Clomid ?

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis
CLICK HERE

Meanings
CLICK HERE

FAQ
CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~
CLICK HERE

G&B ~ Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

hi hun,

Welcome to FF.

Big   from me. Its horrible when everyone around you is getting pg and your not, but the good news is there is help. Have you had any investigations? ie scans, hsg? has your partner been tested? 

I have been where you are at points in my journey and have hated myself so much. Have you considered counselling? I had this as i didnt want anti depressents and it was one of the best things i did. i could talk about things regarding infertility that i couldnt say to anyone else for fear of upsetting them.

This site is fantastic and you will meet a lot of nice people who will support you on your journey

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

im with you all the way on everyone is pregnant, i go shopping and dont think i noticed how many pregnant people there is!! all my good friends have had children and my best friend has just had a baby on wed, im happy for them all but like you said bitter to, as to when its going to be us. finding out that people are having babys that you know is just as trying, its like a kick in the teeth and its all i think about till i come to terms with it.

this will be the year keeping positive for us both love keepinghope xx


----------

